# Larger Welsh Cobs i.e. 16hh +



## Lill (18 October 2006)

What does everyone think of the larger Welsh Cobs?

Are they still capable all rounders could do dressage, showjumping, xc, hunting and be driven?

Do they have any weaknesses because of their being bigger than average?


----------



## Amymay (18 October 2006)

Isn't PG's Bloss a Cob??  She's been very successful in dressage.


----------



## miamibear (18 October 2006)

One of the other forum members has a 17 hh odd welsh (freaky) and he goes hunting and is a cross country machine.

He does do flat work but not so well i believe but that is an attitude thing i think not a size one.

Why should the size be a problem? I have seen pure shires doing high level dressage, that was wierd but awe inspiring!


----------



## MagicMelon (18 October 2006)

I think they're fantastic. I think the only problem with the bigger ones is showing-wise they dont have the "pony" characteristics welsh D's are meant to have. But for anything else like SJ, eventing etc. they are brilliant. Obviously it depends on the individual but Ive seen a few big welsh D's who can jump a pretty large fence with ease so they seem to be naturally scopey types. 

I have a "large" one, but he only stands at 15.2hh as I wanted to be able to do some showing with him too. I do find quite a lot of the time that judges completely ignore him because of his height..... he can put in a wonderful performance (and I think he is stunning!) yet a crappy little things who dont even go on any contact are placed above us. I remember earlier this year at a riding club show - the judge actually asked if I was in the right class as "M&amp;M Pony" was the class I was in. I kindly explained that my horse was a pure registered welsh D and it wasnt my fault they still assume all m&amp;m's are "ponies". Someone else thought my boy was a freisen.......!! So I guess what Im saying is, if you get a BIG welsh D, you probably shouldnt bother doing any showing whatsoever with it!

I love them, think they're amazing horses with so much character. My boy could be a person, he has so much personality! I am glad my boy isnt over 16hh though..... he's hard enough to handle without even more height and strength!


----------



## Lill (18 October 2006)

Yes Lately isn't it? Although i've not noticed her online much recently!! 

Size is more a problem for me with my welsh d at the moment! She is a little small for me at only 14hh!

Am going to look at a sec d yearling on Sunday who should make 16hh may be tempted to buy if its nice


----------



## sorona (18 October 2006)

I have a 15.2hh welsh D as well and he is stunning.  He is tireless, hunts all day, SJ, XC, he loves it and has a fantastic nature but I agree that showing him is a total waste of time as he doesnt get looked at although he is stunning.  Most people expect him to be welsh x TB which is no insult.  He is nice and leggy and not chunky either.  I would definetly be interested in another one his size or bigger as they are such good allrounders.  They also do the most amazing trot and with such long legs, they are difficult for most to keep up with, lol!


----------



## Lill (18 October 2006)

No worries for me there am not really the showing type! Tried it once, wasn't that keen to be honest! 

Would be mainly looking to do showjumping probably BSJA and a bit of dressage with it eventually.

My little mare can do a bit of jumping although her dressage is pretty awful!


----------



## sorona (18 October 2006)

If it is mainly jumping you want to do, they can be fantastic.  Mine can turn pretty sharp and covers the ground too but is very honest and not silly either.  If you can get hold of a large welsh, then you are very lucky, most are 14.3 and under!!


----------



## Blizzard (18 October 2006)

LOL at the Welsh trot, my welsh sec D is 14.2hh but has about 4 different trots, she can keep up with a TB's canter LOL, comes from her being in harness though!


Why do you want such a big one? Mine is 14.2hh but ym 6ft 4 partner rides her, they are so strong and ahem 'cheeky' not sure if I would fancy 16hh fulf of welshness LOL!

I love the breed too even though as most people rightly asume many of them are stubborn, cheeky and too clever for their own good.

They do have a personality that is 2nd to none though!

with regards to showing, my mares previous owner had a Welsh Judge wanting her, she was a cow apparantly and old owner said no way is she going there, kept harassing her and upping the price until old owner told her to F off!
It does seem to be the 14.2hh 's that are the most popular at shows, lots of people seem to think that is the size they are 'supposed' to be, although the WPCS doesnt say this, any upper height is fine!


----------



## TheresaW (18 October 2006)

One of the girls down our yard has just bought a 16hh section D.  He was doing dressage with his previous owner and did quite well at it.  He also jumps a bit and is just a great horse.  I have asked her to swap him for one of mine, but she won't.


----------



## sammys ma (18 October 2006)

a girl on my yard has a 16.3hh Section D!

He's a lovely boy. Really gentle and kind natured. He doesn't look like a Pony , more like a Big hunter.

HE's 15 now, so has a quieter life, but she used to do BSJA, Dressage , X-country.....so an all rounder really.

I think as a type they are capable, but again, as with all horses,  it all comes down to the individual horse's temperament and ability


----------



## Lill (18 October 2006)

I'd like a large sec d because i'd like to be able to affiliate it and anything smaller than my horse who is roughly 16hh feels a little small for me as i'm quite tall at 5ft9.

Although we do have two 14.2 mares in foal to a 15.2ish stallion one is maiden one is her 3rd foal was wondering how big they might get? 

(The 15.2ish stallion is the father of the one i am going to look at Sunday that is to make 16hh)


----------



## Baggybreeches (18 October 2006)

We had a section D who was a little runt at just on 13hh, but he is the most fantastic pony for dressage and jumping, I think the size is irrelevant as long as the conformation is good.


----------



## Lill (18 October 2006)

Well to a certain point yes! But not when i'd like to affiliate it in the future and i'm an adult!


----------



## star (18 October 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
I'd like a large sec d because i'd like to be able to affiliate it and anything smaller than my horse who is roughly 16hh feels a little small for me as i'm quite tall at 5ft9.

[/ QUOTE ]

i'm 5ft7 and my welsh cob is 15.1hh and he takes up my leg perfect - wouldn't need anything bigger. my friend rides him and she is 5ft10 and she also looks fine on him.  if i rode a TB i'd need at least 16.1hh to take up my leg but my cob's barrel does that no problems.

anyway, the bigger ones are still just as good all-rounders as long as you dont want to do showing.  mine has got 81BD points, SJ and XC etc etc - hve been asked in the show ring if he is a Haflinger or a Highland though - bangs head against brick wall coz that was by a supposed M&amp;M judge!


----------



## lordflynn (18 October 2006)

look up Maesmynach, Dunnaire (from Maesmynach lines) and Meikle Welsh cobs. Traditionalists dont like them so they dont do well in the show ring but they make great horses. Just need to ask yourself if you really want a 16h pony with all that it entails lol! Have visited all 3 studs and all run by great people.


----------



## lilym (18 October 2006)

IMO they lose some of thier pony character, i personally like them under 15.1hh and chunky! but having said that the bigger ones do make fantastic all round riding club horses and can turn a hoof to anything!


----------



## star (18 October 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
look up Maesmynach, Dunnaire (from Maesmynach lines) and Meikle Welsh cobs. Traditionalists dont like them so they dont do well in the show ring but they make great horses. Just need to ask yourself if you really want a 16h pony with all that it entails lol! Have visited all 3 studs and all run by great people. 

[/ QUOTE ]

mine is by Maesmynach Flyer.  would buy again from those lines in a shot as he has talent to burn and a fab attitude.  he does know he is built like a brick out-house though and can use it - i wouldn't want to be around if he was a hand bigger!


----------



## lordflynn (18 October 2006)

lol-the stallions there are amazing. I have never seen such big chested horses! They used to take 5/6 out hunting at a time and it must have been some sight! 
a friend of mine has a 2yo who's a stunner. They didnt have anything of the right age for me at the time really but I would go back if I had my own place and wasnt subject to livery fees!
Meikles are nice too and they are trying to keep them to 16h and under.


----------



## star (18 October 2006)

that's why he's in 6ft9 rugs - to go round his chest!  i dont think i'll ever buy from them direct coz like you i have to pay livery, but if i find a 3/4/5yr old on the market next year i'll be snapping it up!


----------



## lordflynn (18 October 2006)

there was a 15.2h 5yo on Horsequest last year. Nice looking sort but cant remember his sire. up for £1200 as 'not a novice ride' and 'needs experienced home'. hope he found one!


----------



## star (18 October 2006)

i think i would describe dan as that too - the people who had him on loan before i got him were awful for him - too weak both riding and on the ground and he just ran amock.  when i first rode him he ran backwards down a road with me - swift kick in the ribs soon stopped that but i dont think anyone had done that for a while.  he was also a little sod on the ground - he's still a bit bargy, but a whole heap better.  he could have turned into a complete nutcase if he'd stayed with them.  i could never sell him, but if i wanted to it would be a challenge to find an undertsnading, but firm home for him - welshies can go so wrong in the wrong hands, as can a lot of others, but welshies just seem to be good at it!


----------



## lordflynn (18 October 2006)

had a section C as a kid-think I would know better! tbh I think a young section D would have been a mistake-or at least much harder work-at that particular time. something for the future though as I do love them!


----------



## cobwithattitude (18 October 2006)

used to have 16.1hh 1/2 section D - not for long!!!! As previously mentioned - built like a brick out-house. Oodles of talent though.


----------



## beaconhorse (18 October 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
We had a section D who was a little runt at just on 13hh, but he is the most fantastic pony for dressage and jumping, I think the size is irrelevant as long as the conformation is good. 

[/ QUOTE ]

surely he should have been registered as a Sec C then?  as it goes on size not what they are bred from

My only one misgiving about buying a huge Welsh is that someone may so easily get far more than they bargained for if they have no experience of the Welsh blood.

Oh yeah they are great,  but they are also way too intelligent for their own good, and so dam stubborn it is untrue.

On the flip side, they are sweet kind and gentle  

You really do need to know you welshies to take on one that big.  I have had several and would still think very careful
I have a 16.1hh wc x tb  now and he has far too much Welsh temperament in him lol   But hey would not swap him for the world


----------



## cobwithattitude (18 October 2006)

Totally agree with you, Beaconhorse - it is that sparky personality it is wonderful but you have to be able to channel it. Had never had a Welshie before and ahving had one now know you have to be wholeheartely behind them to get the best out of them.


----------



## Lill (19 October 2006)

Thanks  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Will look up the studs mentioned, Babylon Stud in Kent is where i am going to look on Sunday.

Don't worry i already have one sec d along with the two that are in foal (one is a complete nutcase! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) that aren't mine personally but have looked after them too! Also had 2 others the Summer before last although one got sold and the other put down unfortunately.


----------

